# Is the 2007 ESV different?



## shackleton (Sep 3, 2007)

I noticed that the ESV is new for 2007. I noticed that it has a different format, such as single column references on the side Trutone cover. Is the translation different? I could not find anything about it on their website.


----------



## jbergsing (Sep 3, 2007)

I think all that is referring to is new bible offerings in '07, such as study bibles, devotional bibles, etc., not a new ESV version.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 3, 2007)

the 2007 does have a revised text...but it is not too different.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 3, 2007)

shackleton said:


> I noticed that the ESV is new for 2007. I noticed that it has a different format, such as single column references on the side Trutone cover. Is the translation different? I could not find anything about it on their website.



The ESV people are coming up with new formats all the time (those marketing people have to earn their salaries somehow). The single-column reference edition is just the newest one. I think there has been some very minor tinkering with the text, but I guess the changes are just too small to notice.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 3, 2007)

Some differences off the top of my head...

Acts 1:3
Revised - He presented himself alive to them after his suffering by many proofs, appearing to them during forty days and speaking about the kingdom of God.

Original - To them he presented himself alive after his suffering by many proofs, appearing to them during forty days and speaking about the kingdom of God.

In 1Pet 3:15 the word "regard" was replaced with "honor".

1 Jn 3:24
Revised - Whoever keeps his commandments abides in God, and God in him. And by this we know that he abides in us, by the Spirit whom he has given us.

Original - Whoever keeps his commandments abides in him, and he in them. And by this we know that he abides in us, by the Spirit whom he has given us

2 Cor 12:7
Revised - So to keep me from becoming conceited because of the surpassing greatness of the revelations, a thorn was given me in the flesh, a messenger of Satan to harass me, to keep me from becoming conceited.

Original - So to keep me from being too elated by the surpassing greatness of the revelations, a thorn was given me in the flesh, a messenger of Satan to harass me, to keep me from being too elated.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 4, 2007)

larryjf said:


> Some differences off the top of my head...
> 
> Acts 1:3
> Revised - He presented himself alive to them after his suffering by many proofs, appearing to them during forty days and speaking about the kingdom of God.
> ...



Looks like most of the changes involve improving the flow of the English, with the 1 John 3 passage revised to clarify who is being spoken of. Those are certainly acceptable improvements.


----------

